# [Fixed] Issue with RAM slots



## Ririchi (Nov 7, 2019)

Update: Fixed!

Hi, so, I recently changed out my motherboard to an ASRock B450 Steel Legend.

I'm using 2x8 Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO, and tried to set its XMP profile, I hit a boot loop and thought that maybe the speed wasn't supported for the mobo/CPU? So, gradually, I lowered the speeds until I think it was 2400MHz and still, a boot loop (well, a few boots and then the BIOS boots with the default 2133MHz.) I didn't notice any performance hits, so I decided to kind of just ignored this for a bit (until I saw that my R5 1500x was way below average in benchmarks). Anyways; I noticed something odd today, and that was that my RAM had been installed in the 2 closer slots to the CPU, i.e the 1st and 3rd slots.

I've been looking on the internet, and have seen no mention of which slots are A1, A2, B1, B2 for this motherboard, and can't find any indicators on the motherboard itself. ASRock says to install the RAM in A2 and B2, which according to logic, should be the 2nd and 4th slots.

So, I'm relatively sure my RAM was installed in the wrong slots, and this is why I can't go beyond 2133MHz? However, after getting my GPU stuck halfway in my pcie slot for almost an hour, I want to be sure before messing around with components again (tech-shop built PC, I installed the GPU.)

TL;DR: Which RAM slots are which on the B450 Steel Legend? Just A1, A2, B1, B2 left->right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2019)

Manual says A2 and B2, which counting from the CPU to the right edge of the motherboard, is the second and fourth slot. 
Page #7 shows slot identification and page #22 shows where they go.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 7, 2019)

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/B450%20Steel%20Legend.pdf
		


In the board's manual clearly says that for 2 dimms you have to install them at A2 and B2.

Tree'd


----------



## Ririchi (Nov 7, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Manual says A2 and B2, which counting from the CPU to the right edge of the motherboard, is the second and fourth slot.
> Page #7 shows slot identification and page #22 shows where they go.


Ah, yeah, my manual has the motherboard layout on page #1 and not page #7.

Thanks.



HD64G said:


> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/B450%20Steel%20Legend.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> In the board's manual clearly says that for 2 dimms you have to install them at A2 and B2.


Yeah, I know, I was just confused as to which slot is which considering that a well-rated tech-shop was the one who installed the RAM.

I guess it should just be obvious that they go left->right starting with A1, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to validate it first.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 7, 2019)

let us know if it fixes your problem. also, what is the model of ram you are using?


----------



## Ririchi (Nov 7, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> let us know if it fixes your problem. also, what is the model of ram you are using?



Model of RAM is in the post.

I opened up my case and switched the RAM over to A2 & B2, XMP booted first try, CPU-Z shows that the OC worked.


----------

